

Ask HN: feedback on rescuetime plugin - diN0bot
http://procrasdonate.com/rt/signup/

======
diN0bot
Today I made a small app to test if time management folks, eg users of
RescueTime, are interested in a feel good financial incentive: donate to
charity for every hour procrastinated.

Feedback greatly appreciated!

(We're also looking to expand our summer intern team. Shoot me an email if you
interested :-)

